# Make 'N Take anyone?



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Come on now all you Floridians! I know you're out there!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Tell us more about it- what is it?


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

nobody lives in maine but i think it would be awesome


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

I’d also like to know more about this. Would we get together and all make one type of prop or all bring supplies and make various props? Being brand new at prop making I can’t see that I’d have much to contribute but sure would like to learn from others!


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I had a 'gathering' a few years back here in mid MO. It was worth it. Met a few form the forum and others from the ST Louis area. Talk about techniques, building methods and projects. Didn't make anything. Just learned a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

darkness said:


> nobody lives in maine but i think it would be awesome


Well, I think I do. At least that's what my Driver's License says. And I believe Dark Gardener also calls this home. 

I believe we're too scattered, though. We'd almost have to combine with people in another state to make it worthwhile. Bummer, though. It'd be nice if we had a bunch of us here to do a make and take. I am an amateur, so would love to learn some new techniques.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

I would like to do this. What project will we be building?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm sorry I haven't been around. We've had terrible problems with our computer. And I can't stay logged in. Just read and hope that next time it will work, but it has been fritzy since November. Sooo aggravating!

I'd like to get any Florida (we live 4 hours into the state so out of state would be a haul but more than welcome! ) haunters together. 

I saw a Make 'n Take article from a California Haunter's group and it sounded pretty cool. They would decide ahead of time what the project would be and then the host bought all of the supplies and the guests paid for them when they arrived, or the guests all brought their own stuff from a list of required items for the project. 

A couple people would be in charge to oversee construction who were familiar with the particular item. And everyone would bring the power tools necessary that they had, so that way, say someone doesn't have a certain tool, there would be plenty to share. Labeling said items would be a must.

The article I saw they made servo bucky skulls and one person bought all of the supplies and then made "kits" and the guests purchased a kit for the build. I've also seen groups where everyone received a supply list and were responsible to provide their own "ingredients" with items that are bought in bulk available for cost. We could do it however we like, it is pretty flexible.

I thought that since there seems to be quite a few haunters in Central Florida (and I am willing to drive a couple hours! ) this would be a fun way to get together and share knowledge. Maybe have the first one just a bbq or bring-a-dish get together with maybe a show 'n tell to get the juices flowing. We could discuss possible projects and go from there. A friend of mine had one where they made cemetary fence. And I've heard of one where they made web shooters. 

I think one every month or two would be fun. Help add props to your haunt, too!


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I live in Polk county. I think the meet and greet would be a better way to start. That way we could see were our strenghts are


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Excellent idea!

Ghostess is interested and she is up towards Jxville.

I'm near the gulf, so maybe we could get someone who is more centrally located. Like near Orlando?

Let's see how many we can get interested, I think this would be a blast!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Ishwitch, Are you in the Lakeland area? That should be central enough.
I would like to see this happen.

How far would all the Florida folks be willing to travel?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I am interested as well.
Servos sound really interesting I would love to learn em!


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

*florida props*

would love to get some advise on props (Orlando area)


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

*looking for hacksaw*

anyone know how to reach hacksaw? He has had some awesome props and perhaps he would be willing to teach...I think he was So Fla area?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm north of Tampa. About 1/2 hour from the gulf. I was hoping for a meeting place closer to the middle of the state. We've had an offer for a home (thank you!) so now we need to see who all can come and about a date.

I'd love to do servo stuff, dying for a servo bucky! But we should probably start out a little more cheap and easy don't ya think? LOL

So what do we have now? A half dozen? That is pretty cool!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> I'm north of Tampa. About 1/2 hour from the gulf. I was hoping for a meeting place closer to the middle of the state. We've had an offer for a home (thank you!) so now we need to see who all can come and about a date.
> 
> I'd love to do servo stuff, dying for a servo bucky! But we should probably start out a little more cheap and easy don't ya think? LOL
> 
> So what do we have now? A half dozen? That is pretty cool!


You must be close to me. I'm in Land O Lakes.
I can help with a FCG, or an air prop.
I would love to be able to learn about making stuff from molds or paper mache'.
Looks like this is coming together. Thanks Ish!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's a club in Fl.









http://groups.yahoo.com/group/floridahomehaunters/


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cool - I hope you guys can work it out!!

I'd love to have one for us Mid-Westerners - maybe at Starved Rock State Park, here in Illinois, or some similar locale.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks FE! I've never seen that site before. Very nice!

Oct31man, I'm in Inverness, not that far from you at all!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like you, noahbody and myself are pretty close, if nothing else we could always build together one week end. I think the lady that started that yahoo group is close to us as well.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

You can count me in, I live in Pasco County!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

maureenpr said:


> You can count me in, I live in Pasco County!!


What props are you interested in Maureen? I think you and I are a stone's throw away from each other. 

Let's find out what the most popular prop we want to build is, then take it from there. I would enjoy building anything really. It would be fun just to get together with other Haunters!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

The things I would like to learn:

LEDs
Motor linkages
Air props
Talking skull
Controls
balancing a check book...

I know a little about some things, but to be able to see and ask at the same time would be extremely valuable.
Nothing beats "hands on" experience!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Balancing a check book would be my wife's specialty, not mine. 

I found out today that I can secure our neighborhood's clubhouse for a meeting. I am in Land O Lakes, which is a little south of some members. 
I am ready to run with it if enough people give me the word.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

31 man, thats only about an hour away, count me in!
What ever the project, I'm up for anything.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oct31man said:


> What props are you interested in Maureen? I think you and I are a stone's throw away from each other.
> 
> Let's find out what the most popular prop we want to build is, then take it from there. I would enjoy building anything really. It would be fun just to get together with other Haunters!


Excellent!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm up for anything, too!

I'd like to do something that can be done start to finish in a few hours as a first project. Feels good to take something home that is complete and ready to go!

LED's would be fun. But I like everything on Noahbody's list!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> I'm up for anything, too!
> 
> I'd like to do something that can be done start to finish in a few hours as a first project. Feels good to take something home that is complete and ready to go!
> 
> LED's would be fun. But I like everything on Noahbody's list!


We could get a FCG platform done in a few hours, and then do the ghost on the next meet. Or a TCT completed. Those are the two things I can definitely help with. We could do a mailbox pop up if any body likes that idea.

I think everyone should have a Trash Can Trauma. We could build one with the arm that reaches out at the victim as well as pops up. I think the last one I built was under $50 total cost. 

If there is anyone that wants to come and has something they can teach us to build, we could do that.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

That's what I was going to suggest... I would love to learn how to do a good FCG, I looked at your website Oct31man, and you seem to have definite skills in that!! And a Trash Can Trauma would be cool. I'm thinking of doing an enchanted forest this year in my garage and a troll popping out of an old stump (transformed trashcan) would be awesome!!!
I'm a second year haunter and everything I did last year, I learned right here or on monsterlist. But would love to get some hands-on training. Especially on the pop-ups or pneumatic props.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Maureen! I have built quite a few ghosts. They are great to see after your done! I always have fun draping the ghost most of all! It would take two meets to get the whole thing done, ghost and all, but the first one you would be able to complete the platform. We would just have to coordinate getting the materials, especially the Dayton motors.

The Trashcan would be easy to decorate as a stump. This would be an easier project to do actually. I think either prop would be equally rewarding to take home. 

I wonder how we can decide what to do first?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I vote for the TCT.
For the cost of the motor on the FCG we can build the pop up.
Just my two pennys.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks Ish, great thread!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Depending on my babycare schedule I hope to be able to make this. I'd vote for the TCT as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Cool! Sounds like it will be the TCT. I'll start putting a material list together.

Now what Saturday is good? How soon do we want to get together? March? April? How will we handle lunch?
I guess we could all chip in for pizza and everyone bring something to drink.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I vote for latter part of March (I can't make it on the 10th, birthday party). The pizza idea sounds good. Really looking forward to this. Can't believe I'm getting excited about Halloween and it's not even Valentine's day. LOL.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

My little haunter's first birthday is March 20th but we're having the birthday gathering the previous Saturday (the 17th, St. Patrick's Day!) so that weekend is out for me. But March 24th or 31st should work. What about everyone else?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

That should work for me as well.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Just let me know where and when and I am there!


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

*ring leader*

so, who is master planner in charge? Oct31 or Ish?? 
Sounds like Land o Lakes is the location but I also offered my home in SW Orlando (clermont area) if the other location falls thru.
The trash can plan sounds great or we could just meet and greet and share photos and plan another day for creations. But if we are all driving a distance it prob would be more productive to also do a "monster".
Oct31 can you check on dates at your clubhouse and establish one? We wont be able to get everyone free no matter the date. But the sooner we set up a date, the sooner we can revise our schedules. 
Perhaps we can be in touch by email sent thru "PRIVATE MESSAGE" on this site?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Ish started the thread and I offered my location. If Orlando will be a better location for everyone, then I won't mind if you want to have it there. I didn't intend on stepping on toes, I hope I haven't. I was just trying to get things going.

I will in the meantime secure a date today for the end of March.

You can private message me with any ?'s or input.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, how does Sunday March, 25th at 11 AM sound?
I went ahead and booked it, but I can change it if that doesn't work. I couldn't get the place on a Saturday in that time range.
Let me know.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Unfortunately I can't make it on a Sunday since both my husband and I usher at our church Sunday morning. Can we try then on the first Sat in April??


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

maureenpr said:


> Unfortunately I can't make it on a Sunday since both my husband and I usher at our church Sunday morning. Can we try then on the first Sat in April??


I'll be on vacation the first week of April. Going to Georgia for the week.

I have access to a clubhouse in Zephyrhills, that may be more accessible at the end of March on a Saturday. Will Zephyrhills be OK? It's just a little east of Land O Lakes. I'll check into it and get back to everyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Would a Saturday in mid April be better for everyone that wants to come?
I can't get the place in Zephyrhills, but if Saturdays are better, I can try for one in April after Easter of course.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

That sounds good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, I booked the Lodge for April 21st at 11 AM.
I will work on a material list for the TCT. Hopefully that will work for everyone.
I'm looking forward to meeting ya'll!
Here's the map
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...Blvd&city=land+o+lakes&state=fl&zipcode=34637


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Great!! So looking forward to it.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Oct31man said:


> Ok, I booked the Lodge for April 21st at 11 AM.
> I will work on a material list for the TCT. Hopefully that will work for everyone.
> I'm looking forward to meeting ya'll!
> Here's the map
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...Blvd&city=land+o+lakes&state=fl&zipcode=34637


Hi Octman,
When will you be posting the materials list?? This way I can start looking and buying what I need and not have to buy all in one shot.

thanks,
Maureen


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Maureen.
I am gathering all of the materials now so I can give photos of what to buy along with the list. I will get it done by this week end. Sorry for the delay. My kids wanted me to build a tree house and that has been keeping me busy in my spare time. It was either I build them one, or they were going to do it themselves. I saw that ending in a disaster.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

No problem! I have been working odd hours and have sadly neglected this site!

I will make a point of it to help with this this week!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

OK, I have assembled my TCT with the exception of the mask. I had to stop due to rain. So, here is what you will need to bring with you.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0772.jpg
4 valves @ $6.50 each = $26.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0773.jpg
1 @ $2.14

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0774.jpg
1 @ $1.74

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0775.jpg
2 @ $3.24 = $6.48

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0776.jpg
1 @ $1.48

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0769.jpg
1 roll of 25' 1/4" poly tubing @ $2.49

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0771.jpg
1 door closer @ $8.49

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0764.jpg
1 bicycle pump @ $7.88 (Wal Mart) I highly recommend getting this pump only. The one available at Home Depot is not haunter friendly. I know, my kids are using it for it's intended purpose.  Besides this one is easy to convert!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0762.jpg
1 each of the fittings pictured here for washer machine solenoid. available at Home Depot I don't remember the price.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0763.jpg
1 washing machine valve. If you can't get your hands on one of these let me know. I might be able to get a few extras.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/trashcan.jpg
1 trash can or similar container.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0784.jpg
1 2x4 about 6 to 8 feet long, to make this frame. Also, a light that you can take apart to use like this one. Or a strobe light. Which ever you want.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0788.jpg
If you can get your hands on some metal strapping like this it would be helpful. 

You'll also need a mask and a hand or glove. I used a kid's size garden glove. I also have used a latex monster glove.
I think that's it. I'll let you know if I forgot anything. When the rain stops I'll make a video and post it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's a video. Just finished it today. It never stopped raining until dark yesterday.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrOzlFbaYWg


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot one thing. Pick up one of these 1/4" needle valves and a small hose clamp. We will use these to attatch to the washing machine valve.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0779.jpg


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That is awesome!

I am really psyched about making that!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

So just to get my cloudy head clear- we're looking at April 21st for the meet, right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> I am really psyched about making that!


Me Too! Looking forward to meeting you guys! It should be fun!



Greencapt said:


> So just to get my cloudy head clear- we're looking at April 21st for the meet, right?


Yep, April 21st. Are you going to be able to make it?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Oct31man said:


> Yep, April 21st. Are you going to be able to make it?


I hope to! My wedding anniversary is the 20th so unless my wife has anything in particular planned I should be able to make it. We both have friends in Tampa, so I'll probably see if she wants to visit them while I make-n-take.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Greencapt said:


> I hope to! My wedding anniversary is the 20th so unless my wife has anything in particular planned I should be able to make it. We both have friends in Tampa, so I'll probably see if she wants to visit them while I make-n-take.


Cool, I hope you can make it.


I now have a good source for the Washing Machine Valves, so unless you already have one, I should have enough for everyone. 
I should have enough 1 1/2" PVC to use for the arms too. 
I'll know better when it gets closer and we have a good count of who's coming.

I remembered today that you will need some type of electric cord as well. Sorry, I promise I won't keep piling onto the list. One of those cheap extension cords will do.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Great!! I'm already starting with my purchases. Oct, should we bring an air compressor?? If so, what ppi should we get??


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

maureenpr said:


> Great!! I'm already starting with my purchases. Oct, should we bring an air compressor?? If so, what ppi should we get??


I'll have my compressor, so you don't need to bring one. I sent you a message in the Floridahomehaunters group about the PSI.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, can you guys do a one day make and take around the third week of September? I will most likely be on vacation visiting my Dad. He's in Weeki Wachee. It would be cool to do something like this on vacation. Just a thought. Don't go out of your way though as I am not positive yet that I will be able to make it down this year. It is just a dream/wish.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Robert,
I found everything I needed for the Make n Take next month, except this

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0776.jpg

What is this??


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Ok, can you guys do a one day make and take around the third week of September? I will most likely be on vacation visiting my Dad. He's in Weeki Wachee. It would be cool to do something like this on vacation. Just a thought. Don't go out of your way though as I am not positive yet that I will be able to make it down this year. It is just a dream/wish.


Who knows, maybe we will meet again during that time. If we are planning one then, I'll be sure to keep you in mind. 



maureenpr said:


> Robert,
> I found everything I needed for the Make n Take next month, except this
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0776.jpg
> ...


Great! That is a female quick connect fitting. It can be found in the air compressor section at HD. It is usually in a plastic drawer type display on a shelf with all the other little air parts. 
Have a good day, Robert


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey Ya'll! I put a small page together to put information on for the gathering. So you don't have to look through the posts if you need to know something. Plus I had some free time! See Ya! Robert
http://oct31man.com/florida_make_and_take_1.htm


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for putting that page together. Can you swing another washing machine valve for me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Greencapt said:


> Cool! Thanks for putting that page together. Can you swing another washing machine valve for me?


You got it Cap!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Arrrr... thankee kindly!


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

we had a "haunt club" here in MN that was really great. It seemed to fall apart right after I joined though which was too bad. I started up my own among friends and what not but it has been too hard to keep people interested. I don't really have the skills or time to do a web page for support. I think that will help the Floridians out quite a bit.

We did things other than props too. We sometimes would hit movie premiers, go to haunts (usually getting free backstage walk throughs and what not), etc....PLUS you can call Marriyn Lack at Anatomical and tell her about your club and get discounts and such. I will have to see about firing up my haunt club again when I get back, you guys got me juices flowing.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I also put a thread in the Gatherings section, so hopefully everyone will see it!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

So how many are coming? I am starting to collect parts. Any tips on cheaper places to buy them let me know (nothing against HD, our daughter works in the Crystal River one and I love the place!), just trying to keep costs down.

Halloween and pizza, does it get any better?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Hey Oct31man, 
What tools do we need to bring?

Oh and can you get me a washing machine valve, too?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

These should do it...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Darn, my bone saw is out being sharpened!

Can I share yours?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

You got it Capt! That should do it! 
Basically a hammer, drill with a screw driver bit, screws and nails, just basic stuff. I'll have some tools as well, so if you don't have something, don't worry. I just hope I don't leave anything out. Bob from Florida Haunters Yahoo group is going to bring a compressor or two. That will probably help speed up the testing phase of it. If you want to bring your compressor, feel free, but not really necessary.

Sure Ish, I have 3 valves sitting here in wait. I should be getting some more within the next week or so.

As far as a cheaper source, I'm really not sure. I haven't shopped around a lot. Doesn't your daughter get a discount? I bet a big company like HD is too cheap to offer such a thing huh. I used to work for Pepsi, and they didn't give us a discount.

So far 5 confirmed attending. GreenCapt, Ishwish, Maureenpr, amberfrac, and bob mazalla. I opened this up to my neighborhood as well so we could use the facilities for free, and I don't think any of them are that into it. I figure GOOD! It'll be just us haunters having a good time! I'm glad it is finally here!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

No discount at HD! Doesn't that suck! We were all excited about the prospects when she first got the job and were quite bummed. But she does get discount coupons several times a year to use and then there is Homer Days, and those have a great store-wide savings but for only certain days and requires a coupon for "family" to use.

As for neighbors not jumping on board, well, the TCT mystery will continue! Bwahahahaha!

I'm going to go price out some things today between ACE, Lowes and HD and see what there is. We will bring our basic tools stuff then. Our compressor is way to big to tote. I was wondering about the saw to cut the 2x4 frame.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

IshWitch said:


> Darn, my bone saw is out being sharpened!
> 
> Can I share yours?


Absolutely! 

I think I'll just be building the innards as I'm not sure what I'll be using it for exactly. Also I doubt I'd have room to transport a trash can across the state with all the other I'll have in the car.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Greencapt said:


> Cool! Thanks for putting that page together. Can you swing another washing machine valve for me?


I am there, count me in!

Oct, if you still have access I can also use the valve, please.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

noahbody said:


> I am there, count me in!
> Oct, if you still have access I can also use the valve, please.


Cool, I was wondering if you were still coming! Good then we're up to six!
Yep, I gotcha covered on the valve!



Greencapt said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I think I'll just be building the innards as I'm not sure what I'll be using it for exactly. Also I doubt I'd have room to transport a trash can across the state with all the other I'll have in the car.


We can work yours based on my dimensions if you'd like. The can I used is common at HD for about $10.



IshWitch said:


> No discount at HD! Doesn't that suck! We were all excited about the prospects when she first got the job and were quite bummed. But she does get discount coupons several times a year to use and then there is Homer Days, and those have a great store-wide savings but for only certain days and requires a coupon for "family" to use.
> 
> As for neighbors not jumping on board, well, the TCT mystery will continue! Bwahahahaha!
> 
> I'm going to go price out some things today between ACE, Lowes and HD and see what there is. We will bring our basic tools stuff then. Our compressor is way to big to tote. I was wondering about the saw to cut the 2x4 frame.


As for the discount, that doesn't surprise me, too good to be true! All of us haunters would work there if they gave us a discount. That would be pretty cool actually! Really make it a Haunt Depot! 

Yeah, let the neighbors continue to jump over and over again! 

I hope you can find some good prices! Let us all know if you do! 

I will have my compound miter saw with me for the 2x4's if I haven't already said that???? I'm loosing track of where I posted what......


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

HD doesn't give discounts anymore? Bummer. Used to be good for 10% off retail.

My neighbor is the GM at a Lowe's here... maybe I'll ask him...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

wilbret said:


> HD doesn't give discounts anymore? Bummer. Used to be good for 10% off retail.
> 
> My neighbor is the GM at a Lowe's here... maybe I'll ask him...


Our daughter has worked there since she graduated in 2,000 and they've never had a discount for employees all these years. Before that I don't know. But she doesn't think they ever did. They do get 10% off coupons for themselves/family for Homer Days. Those are great!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Oct31man said:


> Cool, I was wondering if you were still coming! Good then we're up to six!
> Yep, I gotcha covered on the valve!


Thank you!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be there, unless something happens with my step-father close to that day. Robert, can you spare a valve for me? Purty please? I can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> I'll be there, unless something happens with my step-father close to that day. Robert, can you spare a valve for me? Purty please? I can't wait to meet everyone.


Excellent! Then if all goes well, we are up to 7! Is your SF ill? I hope he's OK.

Yeah, I'll have a valve for you as well. See ya there!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Oct31man said:


> Excellent! Then if all goes well, we are up to 7! Is your SF ill? I hope he's OK.
> 
> Yeah, I'll have a valve for you as well. See ya there!


Super, thank you!


Yeah, SF is in and out of the ICU in the little town they live in up in Alabama-= emphysema + lung cancer, and the chemo just about killed him a couple of weeks ago by lowering his white cell count and opening him up to an infection. He's on the rebound for now, but will be trying radiation soon, and I don't know if his body can handle it. He is terminal at this point, so it's just a waiting thing at this point.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> Super, thank you!
> 
> 
> Yeah, SF is in and out of the ICU in the little town they live in up in Alabama-= emphysema + lung cancer, and the chemo just about killed him a couple of weeks ago by lowering his white cell count and opening him up to an infection. He's on the rebound for now, but will be trying radiation soon, and I don't know if his body can handle it. He is terminal at this point, so it's just a waiting thing at this point.


I'm sorry to hear that! We lost my Mother in Law a couple of years ago to throat cancer, it's a tough thing to go through, watching your loved one suffer! 
I wish you and your family the best!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, best wishes for sure Ghostess. May everything go as smoothly as possible.

On a happier note I was picking up a friend (and Halloween fan) in Middleburg last weekend and telling her all about your haunt and directing her to your website. This year if all goes well I want to get a group of friends together to drive around and check out some home haunters!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

It would be cool to visit one anothers' haunts!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Maybe we could arrange the Great Florida Haunt Tour or something... decide on 2 or 3 haunts that everyone drives to visit a couple days or weeks in a row. Print your map out, agree on a time to meet, etc... would be fun for haunters and non-haunters alike!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Greencapt said:


> Maybe we could arrange the Great Florida Haunt Tour or something... decide on 2 or 3 haunts that everyone drives to visit a couple days or weeks in a row. Print your map out, agree on a time to meet, etc... would be fun for haunters and non-haunters alike!


Heck yeah! Sounds like a good topic for the meet! I'm sure we could work something out! Set up our haunts by a schedule and everybody take a tour! It would have to be the first few week ends of October or maybe the last few of September.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Back to the parts and pieces... I started buying and was wondering Oct31Man if you had some additional part numbers?

Which needle valve did you use (pic 100_0779)? Have a part number or if not is it 1/4" like most of the other fittings?

Also if you have part numbers for the valve fittings/caps (pic 100_0762)?

I should have some extra metal strapping leftover from last Halloween to share with everyone though I haven't yet ventured into the garage to check. 

I also hope no one minds if I take pics of the event! Let me know if you do and I'll bring some paper bags to put over your heads...


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Actually these questions could be answered by anyone who has bought the parts already.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Greencapt said:


> Back to the parts and pieces... I started buying and was wondering Oct31Man if you had some additional part numbers?
> 
> Which needle valve did you use (pic 100_0779)? Have a part number or if not is it 1/4" like most of the other fittings?
> 
> ...


Hey Cap! The needle valve is a 1/4" brass compression fitting. I don't have any part numbers for it. It will be near the other fittings just in the brass fittings section.

The caps will be near the same area. The one that is threaded will be 1/4" on the male side. The female will be standard water hose connection size. The cap can be any sort of cap for the other side, they will be sold separately from one another. I hope that helps a little. If need be, you could print the picture and take it with you. Maybe an employee can help find it.

edit: I was planning on having one of my Sons take pics too, for the web site! So I don't mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I found another pic of the fittings in the packaging. Blurry, but may help... Don't pay attention to anything but the needle valve in the pink package, and the caps in the yellow ( the bottom center two). The tubing and other fittings are for a different method than what we will be using. I hope I'm not making matters worse!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks- yeah it does help!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Oct.
I finally finished buying everything, and I'm so syched for next weekend!! I did have a little trouble finding the metal strapping, the Loews guys kept sending me to where the rebar is and those metal bars they have do not bend. I did find some metal strapping at a garage sale, but they are only about 8" long, will that do??

also, if forgot to ask you, and I hope I'm not too late, do you have a valve for me as well?? 

Can't wait to meet everyone Saturday.

Maureen


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Maureen,
That's great! I'm glad you found everything. That strapping should be fine. We will be using it to attach some PVC guides(I will have this), and any light that you may want to attach. I'll have enough valves for everyone. I will pick the rest of them up this week. Looking forward to meeting all of you as well! I'm glad it's finally here.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Made what should be my last trip to pick stuff up! Woot! Can't wait!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry to be so dumb, but what are u guys making? Are u meeting somewhere or doing it online? Who's participating?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Dang! I wish I still lived in St. Pete. I'd come just to watch how it's done and meet everybody.
Maybe next time. Good luck with the TCT's!!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

ICKYVICKI said:


> Sorry to be so dumb, but what are u guys making? Are u meeting somewhere or doing it online? Who's participating?


We're making a Trash Can Trauma!!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Wait... a 'trash can trauma'?!?!?

I thought TCT stood for 'Totally Cool Truck'! Man... I thought we were doing engine renovations... count me out then!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh, we'll renovate your truck alright!
Sure!
Bring it on over, let's see what is new for the haunter who doesn't have a hearse!
 
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Dang! I wish I still lived in St. Pete. I'd come just to watch how it's done and meet everybody.
> Maybe next time. Good luck with the TCT's!!


Yeah, the more the merrier! You moved too soon!  



IshWitch said:


> Oh, we'll renovate your truck alright!
> Sure!
> Bring it on over, let's see what is new for the haunter who doesn't have a hearse!
> 
> Bwahahahaha!


LOL hey, is anyone coming in a hearse? That would be cool to have one parked in front of the lodge all day! Maybe we should renovate Capt's truck!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Well my Chrysler Concorde is about as BIG as a hearse so does that count... dang- I don't even HAVE a truck! 

Whoo-hoo! Three days!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Two more days, can't wait, can't wait. Now I have hubby and my youngest daughter wanting to join in!! So we'll have extra hands available.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

There are three items that I haven't been able to get from the parts list. 

The 2 Brass fittings for the selenoid...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0762.jpg
and this part...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0776.jpg

(let's just say, the person working the 3 times I went was less than helpful)

If anyone can pick those up for me I will gladly pay for them on Saturday (I was going to say Tuesday, but didn't know how many people would get that! LOL)


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> There are three items that I haven't been able to get from the parts list.
> 
> The 2 Brass fittings for the selenoid...
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/rsaliva/100_0762.jpg
> ...


LOL, I get it! I just used that one the other day and got no reaction. My kids of course, and I guess my wife didn't watch much Popeye! 

I don't know if I'll have time to go by The Depot or not. I will give it my best to go tomorrow and grab those for ya. Unless I have a terrible day on the route, I should be able to! I'll make it a priority.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

It looks like there will be 8 TCT's created in Florida Saturday!
Awesome turn out! 

I am truly sorry that not everyone could make it that wanted to come!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I am just so excited that this came together! And so thankful that you were able to organize the prop idea and offer a site! 

I can't wait to meet everyone! 

So we were going to order pizza, so should probably all bring something to drink, a bottle of soda, etc. I will pick up a sweet to share. 

I was thinking that maybe in the future we could each bring an under $10 item that could be used in the making of a prop (maybe with attached directions or ideas) and do a doorprize type drawing. That way everyone could go home with a little something extra!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Ish, I can pick them up for you, my HD guy was very helpful!
I still have to go to WM and HD is on the way, so it is no problem.

Oct, the fittings are a 3/4 garden hose cap and female hose to compression addaptor 3/4 to 1/4 correct?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

No wonder you live in SAINT Pete!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

No problem Ish. 
I like your idea.
I have been gathering things up all night, to bring as "door prizes."
Just a bunch of things that never made it into the display.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Oct, how long are the 2x4s?
I like to pre cut them to fit in the trunk.
Oh and, thanks for everything!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

noahbody said:


> No problem Ish.
> I like your idea.
> I have been gathering things up all night, to bring as "door prizes."
> Just a bunch of things that never made it into the display.


Awesome!

I have something extra I could bring for our host. Rob deserves it!

Shweetness!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh yeah... thanks NOAH! I almost forgot to get the 2 x 4 out of the garage!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes Noahbody, that's the size of the fittings. I'll let you get them for Ish, then.
The lengths of the 2x4's will depend on your trash can. If you look through the pictures on the material list, you'll see one with the frame. Basically the board where the bike pump mounts, has to be high enough that the top of the handle touches the underside of the lid. I'm thinking of doing something a little different from the frame pictured for the arm mount, so I thought it would be better to cut the boards on site. However, if you want to, the longest any of them will be, is the inside height of your Trash can. So if you want to cut them to that for ease of travel, that won't hurt anything. 

Don't forget your head and hand. And if you want to cover the PVC arm with a sleeve, bring that too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> I am just so excited that this came together! And so thankful that you were able to organize the prop idea and offer a site!
> 
> I can't wait to meet everyone!
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! 
I'm glad this came together as well! As long as you guys are willing to make the trip, you're welcome here! I would use my house, but we'd have to do the project in the yard. Don't know how comfortable that would be!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm so excited! I have all my stuff together, made plans to drop my kids with a friend of mine (kind of like a sister to me) at USF (she's been bugging us to see her condo for months) and hubby is planning to meet up with some friends at a RC flying field close to us, so it works out for everyone. 

I like the idea of door prizes and stuff too... I have some stuff I can bring for that too.. 

Anytime anyone wants to come to the J'ville area, my house is always open for projects!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh yeah...... So, how long do y'all think we will be working on this? Just need a 
round-about time frame for the rest of the family's plans. Trust me, I'm 
in no hurry to get back home! LOL


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

So this is where all of you have been hiding out!... Glad I was snooping around here and saw all the chit chat. Also helped with some of the parts I was trying to locate. No worries...I sent my husband to fetch them so he can mess it up. I am so excited to meet all of you...looking forward to a great day. Everyone travel safe!

Frac


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> Oh yeah...... So, how long do y'all think we will be working on this? Just need a
> round-about time frame for the rest of the family's plans. Trust me, I'm
> in no hurry to get back home! LOL


I have the place reserved till 5 but if we have (or want) to stay longer, no one else is scheduled behind us. I think we can get it done within that time, but we may want to BS a little while we work. Not sure exactly. I know, not much of an answer, huh?!



amberina said:


> So this is where all of you have been hiding out!... Glad I was snooping around here and saw all the chit chat. Also helped with some of the parts I was trying to locate. No worries...I sent my husband to fetch them so he can mess it up. I am so excited to meet all of you...looking forward to a great day. Everyone travel safe!
> 
> Frac



Hey Amber, 
Glad you found us! Looking forward to meeting everyone too! 

I will PM all of you my cell # so you can call if you need directions or anything!

I will have plenty of ice, so don't worry about that for your bevies!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Robert!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

I just got settled in at the house after the Make and Take. I wanted to log on and tell everyone what a pleasure it was to meet you all and spend the day with you! I'm glad Ishwitch got this thing going! I had a great time. I am proud of the TCT's you all made! They will get some good screams for sure! 
In spite of my misguidance, you all did fantastic!  Can't wait 'til the next one!
Some of you are still traveling, You must be exhausted. Safe travels to ya!

Maybe the next one can be a smaller project, wrapped in with a bar b que!
I cook a mean Boston Butt!

We'll get some footage up for all to see very soon.
Take it easy everyone! Robert


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

What a great time! 

I had a blast, I hope everyone else did. I'd gladly be misguided by you anytime Oct! I know everyone enjoyed it. I have been wishing that Florida had something like this for the longest time. I'm so glad we made it happen!

I got home 15 minutes faster than it took me to get there. And I still got behind some slow traffic. Just goes to show you can never trust time to traffic.

Next time I will triple check all the bits, and bring more stuff. It was so much fun using power tools. I generally don't handle anything more than scissors, safety pins, a hammer, a sledge and a pvc cutter! Not that anyone could tell! LOL

Can't wait to see the footage!
So what's next gang!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad you had a good time! There were a lot of fittings to buy, hard to get 'em all! I had to make 2 trips back to the house for things before you got there. Good thing it was just down the road.  

You handled the power tools like a pro!

I put some pictures up...
http://www.oct31man.com/florida_make_and_take_1.htm

I hope we can get a few more in this year for sure! You're all welcome here as long as you all want to make the trip.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Here, here!
We all had a great time. Richard and I were really tired when we got home, so we took a nap. But man, did we have a great time!! Thanks Ish for coming up with it and Thanks Oct for putting it all together. 
Next time, I'll buy extra fittings, just in case.

Can't wait til the next one!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Holy moly, it's 10:50 and we just got home about 20 minutes ago... (Left Temple Terrace around 6:45, missed that 'toin' at Albuquerque in my headache-haze, ended up just driving all the way to I-10 on 75 and coming back around through Jax...LOL)

I had a great time... I wish I'd talked to everyone more, I'm horrible at meeting new people-- but I'll get better, I promise! 

Big thanks to Robert for getting us the space and hosting & teaching us all and thanks to Bob M. for bringing that kick-ass saw and git'n 'r done! I think It's bedtime now..... I'm BEAT!


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

Are you kidding?! I had to go to bed right away when I got home. Whew! serious schoolin' in prop making wears you out! So good morning.

It was great to meet you all. Thanks for great company, good conversation, fantastic idea sharing, and of course -help- when my brain skills failed or when I lacked dexterity skills. Special thanks to Noahbody for his help but especially his company. Robert, well done...you were terrific and very generous...I learned a great deal. 

Everyone's props came out fabulous - look forward to Halloween pics when they are incorporated into all of our displays and haunts.

Well, til next time...thanks again to all, had sooo much fun!!!!

Amber (Frac)


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

daw, wish i coulda made it, i live in orlando. i had to work grad bash at universal fri and sat =(

have another one soon! i wanna make something new and meet peoples from this lovely forum!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Those are some Great pictures I used to live In Jax about 10 yrs ago, but moved after my Hubby passed. Now you make me wish I nevered moved. What was the project theme or did you have one? Let me know if you are going to do it again. I still have relatives in Jax.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Blinky... how ya been? 

We made Trash Can Traumas (and socialized a lot!); I'm ready to do it again. Just keep an eye on the gatherings section of the forum for any upcoming events for our Florida group. Maybe you can come to one of the Jacksonville ones and see some family while you're at it!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Whew! Just got home a short while ago (stayed an extra night in Tampa) but I had a great time! I'll have lots of pics and vids posted soon!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Mine is still in the back of the van. I'm going to take it to work tomorrow to show off to our maintenance man!


I had so much fun, I can't wait for the next get together!
Everybody toss out your ideas here. Lets see what is on our wish lists!

Lots of people brought up putting servos in buckies. I have wanted to do that forever and it is first on my wish list. Has anybody done that before that could walk us through it?

I would also like an FCG and an Axworthy rig. I've heard that flailers are fairly easy, is that true? I'd love to learn how to make those since they can be incorporated into so many props.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I went out yesterday and bought myself an air compressor at wally world. $75 on clearance for a 10-gallon Cambell Hausfeld (orig $145) I guess that's a good deal. Of course it only brings the compressor, so I've got to get the air hose and other goodies to go with it, so that will jack up the price. But I can't wait til I can show off my TCT. My neighbor is already wondering what all this "stuff" is I have in my garage.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Target has on sale again this week the compressor I bought awhile back- a 6 gallon one that comes with a handful of goodies... $79. I've been happy with it so far- and I was just telling some of you about it going on sale occasionally!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I highly recommend the yellow coiled hose if you aren't going to be a heavy user of your compressor. It is dirt cheap and easy to store. I'm talking 50 feet at harbor freight for like 10 bucks. You can also buy a nice starter kit with fittings and whatzits to get you going. 

If you will leave it out and potentially drive over it, step on it, etc... go with good hose.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I threw my pics up finally: 

http://s62.photobucket.com/albums/h100/ghostessdeanna/FloridaMakeNTake April 21 2007/

not very many of them, but at least I remembered to take some! Usually I forget and don't even take my camera out of the car..Lol


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Finally got the pics uploaded!

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b247/CastleVonStuben/Florida%20Make%20n%20Take%20April%2021st%202007/

I'm uploading vid clips right now. Don't link to them directly yet as I'll be renaming them as soon as I get them all up there!

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b247/CastleVonStuben/Florida%20Make%20n%20Take%20April%2021st%202007/Videos/


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

OK the vids are all up at the link above and have been renamed to show which is which (or 'witch' as the case may be  )


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree with everyone, had a blast.
Thanks to Robert, Bob, and Jack for suppling the "power" in power tools!
A real time saver.
Ghost, I am the same way, it takes me awhile before I become comfortable around people. The next gathering will be better.
Amber, it was my pleasure. I cant wait to see the finished picture of "Life Saver."

Thanks for the pics Cap and Ghost, it was great to see what was going on.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, huzzah to all that snapped a pic or two. In my world, there are lots of pictures, but I am never in any of them -always the one taking them- so thanks! To return the favor here are a few I snapped. I have video as well but will view Greencapt's first because I don't want to post the same thing he might have captured.

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w15/zombiefrac/make%20and%20take/

Frac


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Great pics, thanks again to all for the pics, keep em coming.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Mine is still in the back of the van. I'm going to take it to work tomorrow to show off to our maintenance man!
> 
> 
> I had so much fun, I can't wait for the next get together!
> ...


Hey, Ish, How did the folks at work like the TCT? It should've been good for a couple of good scares!

I'm already looking forward to the next meet as well. I like the servo idea. Bob has done it before. I bet he'd be willing to teach us! He has a cool talking bucky. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6firN0UIWE

I could do the FCG. If you could all stand me again! I have built an axeworthy, but I don't know how helpful I could be with that. Only done it once. There's a lot of trial and error involved with setting it up. I guess I could set it up for a meet for another project, then after seeing it in operation, we could decide if we want to make that the next project. Of course I'm sure our far away friends would like to meet a little closer to home in the future.




maureenpr said:


> I went out yesterday and bought myself an air compressor at wally world. $75 on clearance for a 10-gallon Cambell Hausfeld (orig $145) I guess that's a good deal. Of course it only brings the compressor, so I've got to get the air hose and other goodies to go with it, so that will jack up the price. But I can't wait til I can show off my TCT. My neighbor is already wondering what all this "stuff" is I have in my garage.


Congrats on the compressor purchase! You are going to have a blast with that thing! Be sure and scare the neighbor with it! That's the best way to show them what it is.


I wanted to say thanks to all of you. You all are too kind! I made some good friends this week end and that was more than fair wages for the meet!

I had to laugh yesterday, I was doing some stuff around the house and pulled out my case of screws that was sitting on Jack, Carlotte, Val, and Deanna's table. Guess what it had in it??? About 5 or 6 nuts and ferrels! I knew I had 'em, but they were too close, right in front of my face I guess!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Is there a link to a how-to for those of us too far away to make a make n take?

Looks like it was fun!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the pics and videos, everybody. Looked like a heck of a lot of fun. Makes all of us that weren't there wish we had been.
Man, I gotta find a way to get to the next one--even if I have to drive all night.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

amberina : Thanks for the pictures . Is that Batfly in the orange t-shirt with the werewolf? I always like to see who I am typing too.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Noahbody and Amberina









IshWitch (front left) GhostessDeanna (front right)









maureenpr (left) and family









Our host, Oct31man









Greencapt (standing)


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey ya'll, I just noticed in another thread that our very own GreenCapt is learning servo's! I think we may have our next teacher!??!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Oct31man said:


> Hey ya'll, I just noticed in another thread that our very own GreenCapt is learning servo's! I think we may have our next teacher!??!


Dang- I was gonna try to surprise you!!!! 

Who would have thought that you'd read *other* threads!

And I would have gotten away with it if it wasn't for you meddling kids!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Greencapt: you GO BOY !!!woowhooooo !!!


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

wilbret said:


> Is there a link to a how-to for those of us too far away to make a make n take?
> 
> Looks like it was fun!


I would like to see a How-To as well. I already have a trashcan popup from last year, and it was a big hit. The arm would be an awesome addition, but looks like it makes things more complicated. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

Nah, the arm is no more complicated than the bike pump. All you do is "T" off of your air line to a converted door closer. Here is one of the originators of this prop. http://www.llund.com/tct.htm
Also, http://www.deathlord.net/TrashCanTrauma/trauma.htm An excellent resource! If you need more help, let me know, I can take the camera out and shoot some footage.


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

I love the deathlord site, great info! More pictures would definitely be appreciated as well, thanks!


----------



## droath12 (Apr 29, 2007)

anyone from the georgia area interested?


----------

